# A Haunting on David St - DHG Cemetary 2010



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres the pics from this year..
We had a great year.. unfortunately the pics from inside the walkthrough didnt turn out but they are good on the video..

http://deathshallowedground.com/halloween2010/


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Also have to edit the album.. the first 5-6 pics are from a neighbourhood house with the inflatables


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The picture of the cat looking up at the bloodied kid is a hoot!

Really like those jack-o-lanterns, and it appears you have a major bug infestation


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Inflatables? Different strokes for different folks. Awesome photos!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They all look GREAT!! I love the one of the red eyes peering out from the shadows of the mausoleum.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Hector.. I'll have to pick my favourites and send them in for the calendar.. 

Thank everyone else.. yeah Mark not personally my cup of tea but they had a nice lil setup around the corner with all their inflatables..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally got my video put together


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. Great job!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent. Alot of hard work went into that and it came out great.
The next door inflats are some of the better ones I have seen. It is always good to see anyone making an effort to support Halloween.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice work Scream......


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. Yes i have noticed around town alot more people getting into the spirit and decorating for the season..even if it is with inflatables..

We actually inspired a house down the street to do thier own haunted walkthrough.. they basically had a small haunted house setup on the main floor of thier house. they did a great job


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

:devil: Looks very cool. We've moved to a new neighborhood and next year will be a scream!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Every year I get tired and don't want to expand...then I see videos like this and want to do more.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats a great haunt. I have to get to your house to see it live. Maybe next year.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks.. we try to add a lil more to it each year.. 
@ Nightwatchman.. Sure thing just drop me a line and you can drop by and check it out , ad a couple of other haunters drop in and check it out this year..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Scream! I really enjoyed it and I just subscribed to your youtube channel.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Sharon.. funny thing is i just put 2 and 2 together as to who you actually are on Facebook (lol)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Haunt!!! I Wish I could get some friends and or family to participate. that really makes a HUGE difference. Loved the MIB, and the guy with the sythe(?) and the cocroaches with the strobe. Great effects throughout. How did you get that random head movement on your reaper?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The reaper head is a servo controlled by a picaxe chip using Fitzs $10 VLC controller and hppropmans random movement code.. it worked beautifully and the reaper was my favourite prop i built this year..

My son had a hoot hiding in the cage area and jumping up at kids.. Its definately a family affair here.. my in laws come to help out and give out candy etc...
My son love to help put it up and this year he actually did a ton of work.. it was great


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> Thanks Sharon.. funny thing is i just put 2 and 2 together as to who you actually are on Facebook (lol)


I knew I commented on your facebook page the other day, but I couldn't remember who you were. That is what happens when you start approaching 40 I guess!?!?!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol.. happens to me all the time..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great job scream! I liked all of it but I liked the gothic celtic crosses ontop your columns!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Haunting fun!!
Love the undead / zombie costumes! always one of my favs!

Ooops sorry I double posted - See I liked it so much the first time I cam back for another look!!! Great Job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your setup looks great and is quite a contrast from your neighbors inflatables.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Scream,

Do I see a countdown counter in one of the pictures? If so, what was that all about and how do I get one for the countdown to Trick or Treat or Halloween for that matter.


----------

